# Infant and toddler transfers and Rhinestones



## Yolonda (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello I am in need of some nice infant transfers and some rhinestone transfers. I'm looking for modern big brother and sister quotes, little brother and sister quote transfers. I also need quality and fire safe shirts, onesies, and drawstring gowns. I also need transfers for multiple births.


----------



## best26102 (Sep 29, 2013)

you can e-mail us and we can work with you


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

I don't know about doing rhinestones on toddler or infant clothes with all the restrictions of lead on children's clothing. Plus I would stay away from anything that would be scratchy against the skin of a small child. While I agree that some designs would be really cute on children, I'm just not sure the risks are worth the reward.


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

Run away! There are *no CPSIA compliant* rhinestones. 

Can you use a different material for it instead of rhinestones?


----------



## hbapparel (Jan 16, 2012)

Rhinestuds


----------



## shayne0307 (May 18, 2011)

Is it the actual stone(s) that contains the lead? or is it the glue? I was under the impression that it is the glue, so if you get regular rhinestones; not hotfix, where you have to use glue to apply it was okay; of course that depends on the glue you are using....
None-the-less, I agree, while these designs may look very cute, I do not recommend using them on infant/toddlers clothing


----------



## MarStephenson761 (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi Yolanda,

You should consider getting a Spangle transfer done instead of stones or studs. Spangles are like a hotfix sequin, but with no holes, so they look much better. AND come in holographic.

There's completely soft, not scratchy, won't come off and have zero possibility of lead content. 

We've got a few customers up and running with the ProSpangle machine that sell just the transfers:

htp://www.tampabaybling.com
Spangle - Sequin Transfers

and more to come. 





Yolonda said:


> Hello I am in need of some nice infant transfers and some rhinestone transfers. I'm looking for modern big brother and sister quotes, little brother and sister quote transfers. I also need quality and fire safe shirts, onesies, and drawstring gowns. I also need transfers for multiple births.


----------



## PlumCrazyGlitz (Jul 26, 2010)

shayne0307 said:


> Is it the actual stone(s) that contains the lead? or is it the glue? I was under the impression that it is the glue, so if you get regular rhinestones; not hotfix, where you have to use glue to apply it was okay; of course that depends on the glue you are using....
> None-the-less, I agree, while these designs may look very cute, I do not recommend using them on infant/toddlers clothing


The lead is in the stones.. all of your quality stones are lead crystal, they generally have 20 to 30% lead in them.


----------



## MarStephenson761 (Sep 19, 2011)

shayne0307 said:


> Is it the actual stone(s) that contains the lead? or is it the glue? I was under the impression that it is the glue, so if you get regular rhinestones; not hotfix, where you have to use glue to apply it was okay; of course that depends on the glue you are using....
> None-the-less, I agree, while these designs may look very cute, I do not recommend using them on infant/toddlers clothing


Definitely not the glue. Any lead is in the glass, or crystal, content.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

the more lead in the stone the better quality the stone is. The lead is what gives the stone the shine. I would go spangle or cut deco sparkle in circles like spangle.


----------



## BelleMcC (Aug 6, 2012)

headfirst said:


> Run away! There are *no CPSIA compliant* rhinestones.
> 
> Can you use a different material for it instead of rhinestones?


I've seen people selling bling pacifiers and pacifier holders online and always wondered about that. I thought maybe it was some secret stone I didn't know about. When asked to bling baby items, even shirts, I always refuse. How do they get away with selling things that can be harmful to a child?


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

It's just a matter of time, but I received some sample spangle transfers. Them things will replace rhinestones, when you factor in cost of making, vs rhinestones those things are all around awesome.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

I don't agree. spangle is cool but two different mediums with two different looks. IMO stones look better.


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

BelleMcC said:


> I've seen people selling bling pacifiers and pacifier holders online and always wondered about that. I thought maybe it was some secret stone I didn't know about. When asked to bling baby items, even shirts, I always refuse. How do they get away with selling things that can be harmful to a child?


Just because they get away with it doesn't mean it's OK


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

I don't think any material can replace the sparkle of a rhinestone and those Moms that want that sparkly look for their young daughters are going to continue to purchase rhinestone items as long as someone is willing to sell it to them. I'm a mom myself and when my daughters were young I made shirts for them to wear. Does this make me a bad mom?

I do understand the law to protect infants and small children that tend to put stuff in their mouths but applying it to all children 12 years and younger is a bit extreme. How many 10-11 year olds do you see sucking on a shirt?


----------



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

Yolonda said:


> Hello I am in need of some nice infant transfers and some rhinestone transfers. I'm looking for modern big brother and sister quotes, little brother and sister quote transfers. I also need quality and fire safe shirts, onesies, and drawstring gowns. I also need transfers for multiple births.


That's funny you posted this, because a few days ago, I just posted some baby and infant rhinestone transfers I did in the "show your designs" "hotfix era" section of the forum. 
By the way, all of my baby transfers are "LEAD FREE" so no worries. They cost a little more so I only use them on children and infant shirts. They sparkle just as much as the others, but contain no lead.
Here are a few I posted last week. I have many, many more.








































You can send me a pm or email me at [email protected]


----------



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

Wow, sorry about the large photos, they didn't show like that until after I posted.


----------



## EXTouch (Mar 22, 2007)

What about using glitter film?


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

jasmynn said:


> Wow, sorry about the large photos, they didn't show like that until after I posted.


Care to share who makes these lead free rhinestones?

Even with lead free, can a rhinestone be CPSIA compliant?


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

shine art has lead free


----------



## JenSews2 (Sep 18, 2012)

I cut the rhinestone designs in glitter film or holo film. Flat rhinestone look-alike and still plenty of sparkle.


----------



## wonderchic (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm going to chime in... On baby stuff (anything that the size is gauged in 'months') we won't do rhinestones. I use the glitter/bling vinyl. It still is super glittery and nothing comes off. I just am paranoid of something falling off the shirt and them putting it in their mouths. Even if the stones are lead free that don't mean they won't fit in a kids mouth. Baby are crawling on the floor, rubbing their shirts on people that hold them... All good ways for a stone to potentially loosen and fall off. Not that I have stones fall off but I am not taking the chance with a baby. Good luck.


----------



## Yolonda (Sep 26, 2013)

Thank you can you please inbox me and let me know the cost and how to contact you. Do you have anything for multiple births... twins and so on.


----------



## My Shirt Connect (Jan 24, 2010)

All kinds of products come into Walmart, Target, etc... that are suppose to be compliant. Independent testing has found excessive lead and other heavy metals in products including children toys.

The gimmick with rhinestones is that many companies in the USA say they have low lead or lead free rhinestones but how would they know unless they did their own testing? 

Yes the manufacture in some other country can provide you with a testing certificate that was done 2 years ago on some random size and random color but no one will ever provide you with test results on every color, every size and every batch made. Regardless, USA law wouldn't recognize an out of country lab result anyway. Whoever you buy rhinestones from would have to do the testing and provide you the results or you would have to do your own.

I would challenge anyone to find a rhinestones that uses the word "Compliant" instead of low lead or lead free. We could market Bella Machine Cut Rhinestones as "Low Lead" since it does have a lower amount of lead than lead itself but that would be misleading and definitely not compliant.

Best of luck filtering through all the misleading information that is out there....


----------



## MarStephenson761 (Sep 19, 2011)

I've always like you work Jasmyn and these look great too. 

But have you looked doing spangle transfers? You'll still get the BLING, same lot's of money on stones and never have to worry about CPSIA stuf.


----------



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

MarStephenson761 said:


> I've always like you work Jasmyn and these look great too.
> 
> But have you looked doing spangle transfers? You'll still get the BLING, same lot's of money on stones and never have to worry about CPSIA stuf.


I would love to do spangle, but my machine does rhinestones only 

However, I have lead free rhinestones also.


----------



## jennGO (Mar 11, 2014)

Are the lead free rhinestones from shine art just as good as ones with lead?


----------

